# Drying sweet corn



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just bought five dozen ears sweet corn for 10.00, I was planning to freeze it but could I dehydrate it? I have a few trays for making fruit leathers so I was thinking I could cut it off the cob and put it on them to dry, can I do that?

What would I have to do to the dried corn to be able to use it? Could I just dump it into boiling water to cook an rehydrate? Would it taste lake frozen corn?


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

yes you can. and yes it does


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I've not been happy with my dehydrated corn. It's tough and chewy, no matter how long I rehydrate. I didn't blanch first, maybe that's the problem? Or maybe it takes longer than an hour in a casserole or soup to rehydrate? I dunno, but I'll be freezing it instead from now on.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've only dried corn on the stalk, but it may be the same. I just leave the corn on the stalk and when it appears shriveled enough I bring it in, shuck it and twist the ears--when it's dry the kernels just pop off. I store them in sacks, taking out handfuls to put in with the beans or soup we often cook all day; they add a fine flavor to the dinners.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I have not dehydrated corn but want to, but I did dehydrate celery and it was tough after 2 hours of cooking.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I've dehydrated sweet corn, after blanching. I don't use it often, it's good to throw in soups, stews, that will simmer awhile. I jsut toss in a handful...maybe 1/3-1/2 cup. Add a little extra liquid to the recipe. 

I agree, celery is not worth drying! Freeze instead.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

happydog said:


> I've not been happy with my dehydrated corn. *It's tough and chewy, no matter how long I rehydrate.* I didn't blanch first, maybe that's the problem? Or maybe it takes longer than an hour in a casserole or soup to rehydrate? I dunno, but I'll be freezing it instead from now on.


I've had the same experience, whether I blanch or not or dry on the cob. I've added warm water and cold water, let it soak overnight, simmered it for several hours, even stuck it in the pressure cooker and it's always a bit tough. Better than no corn at all, but definitely not like fresh, frozen or canned. Since we don't have a large freezer, sweet corn is one thing I nearly always opt to can rather than dehydrate.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Celery is worth drying if you steam it for a while first. I've been experimenting with times but if steamed until soft it comes out just fine. 3 minutes was not long enough, 5 minutes is better.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

how do you freeze celery? I had no idea that you could?!?


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

to freeze celery it needs to be blanched first lay it on trays freeze then put in bags it will get mushy when cooked but in soups and stews it is great make a soup mix with onions, celery, and diced carrots with some parsely sprinkled in adds great flavor this can be dryed also


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I did some reading in an old book, it says that way back when they would place the ears in boiling water and once the water returned to a boil the ear was removed and the kernals removed from the cob were then dried. 
To use the dried corn they would boil the kernals for THREE HOURS, allowing the water to nearly boil off.

Another method was to soak the kernals in a lye solution made by leaching water through wood ash, until the hulls loosen from each kernal, the corn is then rinsed well with clear water, the hulls are rubbed off, and spread to dry.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

My wife's cousin always put a few kernels of dried corn in with his popcorn when he popped it in oil on the stove top.It was a treat he was known for around the neighborhood.It was dried sweet corn,not field corn.I've wanted to do it myself but just never got around to it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wwubben, what you are talking about is parched corn. Usually dried on the stalk, IIRC. My grandpa would save me bunches of it every fall. He's been gone a while now so I can't ask him how he made it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I freeze celery all the time and don't do anything other than wash it, chop it and put it in a bag. 

However, if you put it in a big bag it will all freeze together in a lump, so unless you're planning to thaw it out before using it, put it in smaller bags or lay it out on a tray to freeze and then put it in bags so you can just take out a handful as you need it. I pretty much know how much I need for things, so freeze in individual-use bags.

I do the same with onions and bell peppers, no blanching for me, and i t works great for all of them!

I also also dehydrate celery, onions and bell peppers, but rehydrate them with boiling water before using in anything that's not going to simmer a long time, like soup. 

I'd probably do the same thing with corn if I dehydated it. I think it would come out much better this way. But I would also blanch the corn before freezing, to stop the enzymes.


----------

